# 3D printed escape-proof feeding bowl



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just threw together this feeder bowl design. So far it's working pretty great!

It has a ledge for the frogs to sit on and a recessed lip to keep insects from escaping.

Better than bottle caps anyway...










STL: https://tinkercad.com/things/4Oal01064jr


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Perfect for peanut beetle & fruit fly larvae. Might even work to keep spring tails corralled. Will you be offering these for sale?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dane said:


> Perfect for peanut beetle & fruit fly larvae. Might even work to keep spring tails corralled. Will you be offering these for sale?


Nope  but if you get a 3D printer...... it's free!

Or you can order from the link provided if you really want to. I don't get monetary compensation but the proceeds go towards supporting Tinkercad which is an awesome and completely free browser based 3D design app.


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

That is really cool... I should design some things for Dart frogs.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Curious, as I'm new to darts, is it better to provide them a dish to eat? Or let them hunt as they are predators?

The only pro I can think of with a bowl is you can determine how much the frogs are eating, assuming bugs don't escape 

Just curious as to people's thoughts..

The dish itself looks good.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Curious, as I'm new to darts, is it better to provide them a dish to eat? Or let them hunt as they are predators?
> 
> The only pro I can think of with a bowl is you can determine how much the frogs are eating, assuming bugs don't escape
> 
> ...


Most of us use some sort of small container for feeding larvae since they can burrow. Also in the pics they're eating rice flour beetle larvae which seem to die if they get too wet.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

port_plz said:


> Most of us use some sort of small container for feeding larvae since they can burrow. Also in the pics they're eating rice flour beetle larvae which seem to die if they get too wet.


Thanks, that clears things up.


----------

